# html doubts



## mihirpradhan2004 (Dec 19, 2008)

1.How can I make the HTML coding of my webpage invisible to others through View--->Source ???
2.How can I block others from editing the HTML coding of my page ?? [I want people to only read the code, not edit]


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ditch HTML and create the entire web site in Flash. Another way out, albeit a slightly more difficult one is to use AJAX to load the HTML on another page.

2. They can't edit the HTML pages on your server unless of course, they've hacked their way on to your web server. Editing the file through "view source" will affect the cached page.


----------

